# Get to the Hoppa!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty cool thresh !! 8) 

Not very often we can study that kind of detail on a hopper....what that behind his shield? An air vent ? :?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45, and I think that's an iPod pocket.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's super cool! I've never seen such detail on a bug. Kind of makes it look science fiction...ish. 

There are some seriously talented photographers on this forum. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

:shock: cool, lets see some more bugs 

dallan


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

At the request of those wanting more bugs here is my favorite that I have taken. Certainly not up to Thresher's level yet but I'm working at it.


----------



## lady amherst (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW! I never knew a G-hopper could look so sweet!


----------

